# Are they Flowerhorns?



## At1Maverick (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm well into my 4th month with the new tank and everything seems to be going good, as far as the tankmates are concerned. I would like to know if these are indeed the flowerhorns I've initially "adopted" from my buddy. I originally had 3 fh(one was very small, and lost it somehow), 2 supposed texas(not sure if one or the other fh was the one that got ill and died), a red devil, a convict and a red terror was added a month ago. I'm just kinda excited cuz I'm seeing a little bit more shimmer on their fins, specially the bigger one, but just not sure if they're the texas or the fh. Thanks for any help


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

nope not FH


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

They're Flowerhorn. Well more like Red Texas attempts.


----------



## At1Maverick (Mar 7, 2013)

So, they could probably be the texas' that survived? Either way, I still like em. Thanks


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Nah, they're not Texans.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

No idea at a guess texas. Would be interesting to c them in a couple of months. And nice looking fish to :thumb:


----------



## At1Maverick (Mar 7, 2013)

simon m said:


> No idea at a guess texas. Would be interesting to c them in a couple of months. And nice looking fish to :thumb:


Thanks, yeah, me too, I'm excited to see how they turn out


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

If you look at how far the 'flowerline' extends towards the head, that's an indication that it's not a Texas or a Green Texas (or pretty much any Herichthys or that matter). Texans and Green Texans both develop blotches on their body, but it is always towards the posterior half of the body, and don't extend very far forwards.

The reason why this may look like a Texas/Green Texas is because it's probably an attempt at producing a Red Texas by crossing a Texas/Green Texas with a Flowerhorn.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Azedenkae said:


> If you look at how far the 'flowerline' extends towards the head, that's an indication that it's not a Texas or a Green Texas (or pretty much any Herichthys or that matter). Texans and Green Texans both develop blotches on their body, but it is always towards the posterior half of the body, and don't extend very far forwards.
> 
> The reason why this may look like a Texas/Green Texas is because it's probably an attempt at producing a Red Texas by crossing a Texas/Green Texas with a Flowerhorn.


i thought red texas was red deval/texas :-?


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

I think the face shape is like blue akara.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

simon m said:


> i thought red texas was red deval/texas :-?


A Red Texas is simply a hybrid of a Texas or Green Texas and any other fish (or a descendant thereof of said hybridization attempt) that has pearlings, a red base, and the body shape of a Texas/Green Texas.

So it doesn't have to be a Red Devil. It can be Midas or a Blood Parrot or Flowerhorn, or heck, any fish, though unless the result is what is described above they won't be 'Red Texas', rather they'd just be attempts at producing one.

Even if one crosses a Red Devil and a Texas and the progeny for whatever reason is not red enough or has pearlings or whatever then it wouldn't be a Red Texas.


----------



## At1Maverick (Mar 7, 2013)

So it's safe to say the best bet is that they're a red texan attempt but nonetheless a flowerhorn of sorts?


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Aye.  Well safest bet would prolly be they're not Texans/Green Texans but definitely have Texan/Green Texan blood. XD But yeah chances are they're Red Texan Attempts (FH).


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't know anything about cross breading.. but they don't look like Flowerhorns.

I would love to add a Flowerhorn to my tank


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

There are many, many varieties of flowerhorns, and new ones appear all the time from new selective breeding attempts that can include crossbreeding with 'new' species.


----------



## At1Maverick (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's a recent picture of it, other than my Red Devil, he(assuming it's a male) is the biggest and about the same size as the Red Terror, I'm still quite unsure to what they really are, as with the other fishes in my tank, hehe


----------

